# Polaris ATV



## BigJoeC (Apr 29, 2010)

Does anyone plow w/ a Polaris Xplorer. I have a 2000 Polaris Xplorer 250 4x4 *2 STROKE* w/ a 5ft 6in plow and it plows amazingly. Last winter we had over 2ft of snow. My dad was at the airport plowing with an Oshkosh. I had the quad. I did my hole driveway (which is so long you can fit 3 semis lined up). I started out in 4 wheel drive, low gear, plow up and angled. It only took me an hour. That quad is soooo strong!!!! My neighbors with their little snow blowers were so jealous!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

nope most of us have four smokes, but love them old two smokes take care of her


----------



## BigJoeC (Apr 29, 2010)

Yea, I know. I've never seen a 2 stroke utility. Shes very strong though!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea , they are rare thats why i said to take care of it lol you'll see in 20 years when ya show up to a rally and start her up , what i mean lol


----------



## BigJoeC (Apr 29, 2010)

Here she is, just did some paint touch up.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

she is a clean green machine


----------

